# Authentic Black Goon 24



## Mahir (22/1/17)

Anyone have stock of the authentic goon 24 in black?


----------



## Naeem_M (22/1/17)

Just ordered mine from @KieranD 

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/new-colours-goon-rda?variant=23048474947

Reactions: Like 1


----------

